# Droid bionic bass HQ boot animation



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the "bios" version of this boot animation? All the original links to download are dead!
Here is a link to the animation i'm talking about...





Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

I cant play the video because of my very limited data plan, but rom toolbox has a bios boot animation that you can pick, i assume that would be the one.

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Unfortunately that isn't the one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclejon (Dec 21, 2011)

This is the copy I have of it. http://www.mediafire.com/?psedit2a44cis8a It has the individual files to copy over in a file explorer.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

I wasnt originally looking for this, but i thought it was cool so i snagged it. Thanks cyclejon


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to dig that up. Your the freakin man!!!! Works great. Im going to try and boost the audio a bit and see what happens. Thanks thanks thanks!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

cyclejon said:


> This is the copy I have of it. http://www.mediafire...psedit2a44cis8a It has the individual files to copy over in a file explorer.


Thanks!


----------

